# Biker in und um Cloppenburg gesucht



## el_barto60 (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo an alle,

bin gebürtig aus CLP und hab letztens mein altes MTB mal dahin verfrachtet. Wohn zwar nicht mehr da, bin aber ab und zu mal am Wochenende da und will dann natürlich ein wenig rumfahren. 
Gibs hier auch Leute aus CLP? Ist natürlich nicht so das MTB-Terrain (keine Berge, kaum Wald,...). Aber vielleicht gibs ja doch ein paar ganz passable Strecken. Fahr auch gerne Straßen/Feldwege.
War natürlich schon in den Bührener Tannen, Tülsfelder Talsperre und Baumweg unterwegs. Meine Ortskenntnisse sind allerdings ein wenig unzeitgemäß (alt)!

Wer Lust hat, antwortet einfach!


----------



## el_barto60 (8. Oktober 2003)

Ist hier wirklich keiner aus Cloppenburg? Weiß ja wohl das da radmäßig wenig läuft, aber so wenig!

Vielleicht verirrt sich doch noch jemand hierher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo el_barto60, 

ich komme zwar nicht aus Cloppenburg aber ich würde Dir die Dammer Berge empfehlen. Ist ca. 40 km von Dir entfernt. Dort kann man sich schon ein wenig austoben, das probiere ich nämlich selber immer aus und es funktioniert.  
Gruß 

Baiano


----------



## el_barto60 (10. Oktober 2003)

Hast wohl recht mit den Dammer Bergen. Ist so die nächste Möglichkeit. Wo kann man da denn so am besten Starten: in Steinfeld oder direkt in Damme? Oder vielleicht mehr Richtung Dümmer?
Kenn mich da nur so einigermaßen aus. Wo gibs denn da gute Singletrails?


----------



## baiano (11. Oktober 2003)

Also gut zu starten ist auf jeden Fall beim Gasthaus "Schweizer Haus" zwischen Damme und Steinfeld. Dort gibt es ziemlich gute Möglichkeiten. Kannst Dich ja melden wenn Du dort mal fahren willst, ich kenne mich ziemlich gut da aus. Könnte Dir ein paar gute Trails zeigen.


----------



## el_barto60 (12. Oktober 2003)

Danke für das Angebot. Werd ich mal machen. Allerdings hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich nur ab und zu am Wochenende in CLP bin, da es mich beruflich in den Kölner Raum verschlagen hat. Aber mal sehen. In zwei/drei/vier Wochen werd ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder hochfahren und wenn dann auch noch einigermaßen Wetter ist, meld ich mich mal.


----------



## Moshcore (14. Oktober 2003)

bei euch sind doch die focus und univega werke da muss doch was los sein in cloppenburg ein kollege von mir arbeitet da aber der fährt nur street und dirt


----------



## el_barto60 (14. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt schon, bin 500m vom Werk aufgewachsen. Trotzdem fährt dort so gut wie keiner, auf jeden Fall kein MTB. Kein Wunder, der höchste Berg in der Umgebung ist die Müllhalde!  
Fahr deswegen notgedrungen auch meist Straße/Feldwege. Immerhin besser als nichts!


----------



## No-F3aR (5. Februar 2011)

Moinsagen...

Ja bissel spät, aber hier sind noch paar Clp Biker..

Könnt auch gerne hier

http://triebtreter.de.tl/

Forum der CLP 26" Community.. gerade im Aubau..


----------



## debakelo (6. Februar 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> Moinsagen...
> 
> Ja bissel spät, aber hier sind noch paar Clp Biker..
> 
> ...



Ja super, immer neue tolle kleine Nischen basteln. Bringt das was?


----------



## No-F3aR (8. Februar 2011)

Kla bringt das was, weil C-Town ja nunmal net sio groß ist, wenig MTB´ler hat  und man so besser kommunizieren kann, als irgendwelche noobs in ein riesen Forum zu ziehen, und die kommen vor lauter Themen und fremder posts gar nicht klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Freeride (25. Februar 2012)

hey leute komme auch aus clp und fahre erst seit kurzem MTB und such ein echtanspruchsvolle strecke kan mir da einer weiterhelfen???


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

MTB-Freeride schrieb:


> hey leute komme auch aus clp und fahre erst seit kurzem MTB und such ein echtanspruchsvolle strecke kan mir da einer weiterhelfen???



Moin,

In CLP das FR-5 Sinngemäß auszuführen wird nicht so einfach sein. Da musst Du wohl schon Richtung Deister oder Harz fahren. 

Hier in der Region reicht ja meistens das CC-Bike.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-Freeride (25. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> In CLP das FR-5 Sinngemäß auszuführen wird nicht so einfach sein. Da musst Du wohl schon Richtung Deister oder Harz fahren.
> 
> ...


 

ja das hab ich schon gemerkt!!! Hab eine cross strecke gefunden aber an sonsten ist hir nichts in der umgebung. 

ich will heute mal nach Dammer Bergen fahren und mal schauen was es da so gibt.

aber danke


----------



## Zipp2211 (25. Februar 2012)

ja endlich jemand aus der Gegend 
komme aus Emstek und bin bereit für Schandtaten


----------



## MTB-Freeride (26. Februar 2012)

das ist immer gut 

hey will demnächst mal nach Bikespot Celle jemand lust mit dahin zu fahren ???


----------



## No-F3aR (27. Februar 2012)

Jo - Nice werden ja mehr hier.. FROI!

Ich habe an der 72er Strecke bissl rumgebastelt, würde mich freuen wenn da mal paar leutzhinkommenwürden,könnte man sich malkennenlernenund evtl spädermaHarz, Porta o.ä. ansteuern..

Also ich fahr bissl Funride, AM und Touren..

könnt mich ansonsten auch über PM oder FB kontakten..:/http://www.facebook.com/pages/MMs-Triebtreter/

(sorry Space-taste hat ne macke )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No-F3aR (27. Februar 2012)

MTB-Freeride schrieb:


> das ist immer gut
> 
> hey will demnächst mal nach Bikespot Celle jemand lust mit dahin zu fahren ???




JO!! HIÄ!!! Bin aber nicht der oberFreerider, gerade erst angefangen mit n bissel Funride. Jahrelang XC und Tour gefahren jetzt will ich ein bisschenGravity.Aber weiterhinnatürlich XC/MR und Tour.

Also ja bitte danke, freu mich immer üvber andere FatTires in FlatTires CLP


----------



## Zipp2211 (27. Februar 2012)

lass doch mal ein Kaffeedate ausmachen . Habe mein Rad im moment in der Stube vorn TV stehen.


----------



## No-F3aR (29. Februar 2012)

Zipp2211 schrieb:


> lass doch mal ein Kaffeedate ausmachen . Habe mein Rad im moment in der Stube vorn TV stehen.




Joah das klingt gut. Mein Rad ist Sommer wie Winter draussen. 

Also ich wohne direkt an den BührenerTannen. 
Können wir ja mal nächste Zeit mal bei Behrens-Meyer n Käffchen einverleiben.Also Zeit habe ich fast immer, muss es eben nur bissl eher wissen zum einplanen..


----------



## No-F3aR (3. März 2012)

Also ich fahr heute evtlbissl, und morgen sprich Sonntag aufjedenfall, jemand mit? Weiss noch net genau, bissl Bührener Tannen, evtl Talsperre..

Melden wenn jmd mit will. oder einfach nen Treffpunkt posten oder so


----------



## Zipp2211 (3. März 2012)

wann und wo?? komm vllt. mal mit Auto vorbei


----------



## No-F3aR (3. März 2012)

Zipp2211 schrieb:


> wann und wo?? komm vllt. mal mit Auto vorbei




Mitm Auto?  Ich werd morgen nachmittag so gegen 14-15 uhrund dann sobis 16-17 uhr auf der "BikeStrecke" an der B72 sein. Bisschen im Dreckspielen.
Wollte ja erst aufs Hardtail aber ich schmeiss mich morgen aufs Fully.

Och passt gerade so gut, ich fahr schon gegen 12und dann so bis 15.00.


----------



## No-F3aR (6. März 2012)

Achja, für die im Umkreisdies noch net wissen, der"BikeStrecke" von der ich hier immer quake ist hier (links rein)


http://g.co/maps/q2njq

da ist nichts besonderes, wer aber Singletrails vermisst oderevtl paar Mini Drops, kann sich da den Feierabend gut vertreiben.


----------



## Zipp2211 (6. März 2012)

aha links rein von wo kommend?? bei der Ampel wo der kleine Parkplatz ist??


----------



## No-F3aR (6. März 2012)

jopp (war) jetzt muss man anders fahren wegen Umbau der Brücke an der 72, aber ja da in dem Waldstück ist das. Da sind die auch von der Weser-Ems Mesisterschaft letztes Jahr gefahren.
Also Cross-Strecke und kleiner "Spielplatz" und von da aus lässts sich super nach Thüle oder in die Tannen etc.


----------



## Zipp2211 (6. März 2012)

ah bescheid, jetzt bei der Putenfarm rein in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No-F3aR (7. März 2012)

gnau... Bei Gänse-Meyer


----------



## No-F3aR (7. März 2012)

Also ich schmeiss mich Sonntag wieder auffe Schleuder...

http://mobile.wetter.com/;city=DE0001791;day=5;land=DE/vorhersage

reicht.. reicht...
Sonst noch jmd unterwegens?


----------



## Zipp2211 (9. März 2012)

na so toll soll das Wetter nicht werden, ab wann bist du im Wald?


----------



## No-F3aR (10. März 2012)

joah ich habsmir mittlerweile malwiederanders überlegt..

ich fahr heut ne kl. rundeund morgen nach Bremen zur Sports Convention..
meine Kollegenvon Parkour CLP undBremensind da auch wieder mitm mobilen Parcours.

da gibts alles mögliche, Bikes, Skate - Long - Surf - Kite - Borads , RC, Klettern, Fliegen usw usw.






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5nR764oWtU"]Street BMX Passion Sports Con Bremen 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.passion-bremen.de/passion.php?sprache=de&nav=1&sub1=0&sub2=0&menu_id=1

war letztes Jahr auch scho da.. ist der HAMMER!!!


----------



## No-F3aR (14. März 2012)

Dieses Wochenende jemand fahren?


----------



## Zipp2211 (16. März 2012)

wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Sonntag, morgen schaff ich nicht Termine


----------



## No-F3aR (16. März 2012)

Suppi, dann lass doch mal zusammen fahren... Aber Sonntag sol levtl regnen.. werden sehen..


----------



## Zipp2211 (16. März 2012)

erst mal F1 live schauen dann Sofakunde dann Wettercheck 
sonnst kannst auch auf Faceb. infos geben od. ich meld mich


----------



## Zipp2211 (21. März 2012)

ich bin Morgen gegen 17:00 Bührener Tannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No-F3aR (21. März 2012)

EVTL Schaffe ich das auch... wollen wir uns treffen? 17.00 +-10 min. z.B. auf der neuen Brücke, oder beim Jagdhaus Bühren?


----------



## Zipp2211 (21. März 2012)

wenn beim Jagdhaus, und dann nach 5 komm mit mein Bruder


----------



## No-F3aR (22. März 2012)

jo alles klar, bin aber nicht 100%ig fit, mussteganze woche mitm Rad zur Arbeit, und bin noch bissl angeschlagen von ERkältung..
Danach ebtl nochn Pilsbeimir im Garten?Mal schauen wie ihr Lust habt.
Bis gleich..


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2012)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer will kann mich morgen begleiten, ich glaube es werden ein paar schöne Stunden.
Das Wetter wird überdurchschnittlich gut.
Wir könnten ja mal wieder den Dörenberg besuchen, Bock?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## tschoon (3. Februar 2021)

Moinsen.
Ich weiß die letzten Nachrichten hier sind schon eine ganze Weile her aber falls Jemand von euch noch unterwegs ist und Bock hätte an der B72 mal zu bauen und zu fahren würde ich mich gerne freuen nicht alleine unterwegs zu sein


----------

